
The Techies Who Are Hacking Education by Homeschooling Their Kids - prostoalex
http://www.wired.com/2015/02/silicon-valley-home-schooling/?mbid=social_fb
======
cpncrunch
Duplicate
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8997994](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8997994)

